# Low fee for certificate 3 in aged care



## jhoy0320 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey everyone..do you know where can I study certificate 3 in aged care at low tuition fee??either online or on campus..thanks any advices and recommendation would be appreciated..


----------



## Wise Education (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Jhoy,

If you are a resident of Victoria, you can get government funding for aged care cert lll, providing you are eligible : a citizen of Australia, Permanent Visa holder, New Zealand Resident...and not had funding for cert lll or higher..
Iam a career consultant, you can call me or text me on 0447129266

Kind regards
Erica Golding


----------

